

Ask HN: What inspired you to start a startup? - htapiardz

Hi HN:
I&#x27;m just curious and I&#x27;ll want to know, what inspire you to start your first startup. Did you see something that inspire you? Do you try to be like Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, Elon Musk, etc? Did you have a problem and you come with a solution and a lot of people like it? Did you start it just for fun? Or what was the reason that inspired you to start a startup. All the people has a different reason, and it will be cool to know what inspired HN entrepreneurs.
======
kiraken
Trust me, if someone is starting a startup for himself the last thing he want
is doing it to be like someone else. As for myself what inspired me is the
desire to leave a mark in the world rather than being one of the billions who
lives and dies and no one notices their existence except of their family.

------
ASquare
My reasoning:
[http://blog.planitwide.com/about/](http://blog.planitwide.com/about/)

------
avni000
To build something that could have lasting impact while solving a real problem
in the world.

------
mindcrime
In my case I'd say it's a combination of a lot of different factors (some
valid, some possibly bogus, whatever).

In no particular order:

→ Desire to have more control over my own fate / not have a "boss" in the
conventional sense

→ Desire to build something bigger than myself

→ Desire to leave a legacy behind that would outlive me

→ Desire to change the world / improve people's lives by creating jobs,
creating a place to work that reflects the values of the kind of place I'd
want to work

→ Desire to be wealthy

→ Desire to prove doubters / critics wrong

→ Desire to build a great team and do fun things together

etc. It's hard to weight those and say which are most relevant compared to the
others, but the "desire not to have a boss" is definitely up there, along with
the fact that I just like building things (in this sense, I'm referring to
"building" company).

And yes, before somebody says it, I _know_ that "you always have a boss" in
some regards. But a "boss" in a metaphorical sense, referring to "the board",
"the market", "your customers", etc. is still qualitatively different than
having one discrete individual, who has you under his/her thumb, and can yell
"jump" while expecting you to say "how high" and who can fire you at will, and
generally boss you around.

